# Questions on live plants in enclosure



## Crystal5937 (Sep 30, 2015)

This is my 2nd post, and we purchased some p. Griffinii from cosbyart (Thomas). We are awaiting the arrival for Friday 10/2 and everyone in the house ( except the husband, he is indifferent) , is extremely excited.

I plan to split a 10 gal to keep them once they get larger, and plant it. But, as I look at other enclosures, it raises questions for me. I'm a gardener... As I am planning to use low light species of plants that will be going towards dormancy (pothos, aloe) and some higher lighting plants that will tolerate indirect light in winter (rheo, echiveria, semperviviums, baby toes, jade) , these plants have been kept outdoors for summer. Due to this, they will have some insects living among them that may not come out for weeks. Would this be ok? Is there a treatment plan that would be recommended in case of spider mites ( unless they are edible) ? I treat every plant in my yard organically, so there has been 0 store bought pesticides or herbicides used. Most of the listed species have been potted on my porch. Ideas? Thoughts?

Substrate: I'm reading a coconut mix or peat is preferred. Could I substitute cactus soil? The difference is minimal, it's a soil/peat mix with added vermiculite for aeration. No chemical additions. Thoughts?

Cosbyart stated I could ask him anything, but I continue to ask and do not want to bother anyone. I'm a newb to mantis, though dedicated to husbandry. Thank you for info in advance.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2015)

Just use whatever plants you want. I can't see where there would be any issues. Substrate is again up to you. Many of us just use paper towels. The key is not to overthink things.


----------



## Crystal5937 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ha! Ok, thanks. Trial and error.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 30, 2015)

Griffins are incredibly tough, but need plants with a stronger stem due to their overall size. I suggest taller woody plants that reach the lid of the enclosure. Make sure the leaves are clean from any pesticide residue. Other than that a griffin is one of the toughest to kill species out there


----------



## Crystal5937 (Sep 30, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> Griffins are incredibly tough, but need plants with a stronger stem due to their overall size. I suggest taller woody plants that reach the lid of the enclosure. Make sure the leaves are clean from any pesticide residue. Other than that a griffin is one of the toughest to kill species out there


That's exactly why I chose this to start. The local reptile show only has ghosts and orchids, which seemed a bit much for someone like me. I'm def an over thinker. Cosbyart has been extremely informative, but I should probably start posting instead of purely pming him. LolI did split a container about the size of a critter keeper I housed caterpillars in, modified the screen a bit, but planted it. Thank you for the reply and info.


----------



## dwalls247 (Sep 30, 2015)

Any type of substrate should work fine,as long as no chemicals or fertilizers are in it.If you plan on keeping the tank planted after the mantids no longer live in it,Id suggest using ABG Mix,its safe for critters and plants,doesnt degrade and breakdown for years.Another thing I do with any containers,tanks,etc. that have substrate other than paper towels in them is seed them with dwarf isopods and springtails.They serve as tank cleanup crews and food for smaller mantids.As far as the bugs/mites that might come off the plants you put in there,they should be fine for the mantids to eat depending on size of the bugs and size of the mantids.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 30, 2015)

Well glad to see you asking others now too.  Indeed sounds like a trail and error on this one, and I don't have much to add as I have no experience with plants really. I have a terrarium build I did but was waiting for the plants to take over a bit before posting photos. Seems though I don't have a green thumb and they are not doing well, and I will likely have to clean it out and just use fake plants.


----------



## Crystal5937 (Sep 30, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Well glad to see you asking others now too.  Indeed sounds like a trail and error on this one, and I don't have much to add as I have no experience with plants really. I have a terrarium build I did but was waiting for the plants to take over a bit before posting photos. Seems though I don't have a green thumb and they are not doing well, and I will likely have to clean it out and just use fake plants.


It's probably the types of plants. Pothos is a vine that will live in an almost no lighting area, aloe is another that needs no light. Pothos requires water like a normal tropical plant, where as aloes can handle watering only once a month. I'm tempted to send you plants. I have so many.

I do appreciate the feedback from everyone. And a big thank you to you, for all of the answers to my questions and breaking info down for me.


----------



## LAME (Sep 30, 2015)

They should be fine... I've had one housed in a 10g all her life with majority plants being only ivy. Personally, I've yet to have any mismolts or issues in that particular set-up.


----------

